

Why not a Y Combinator branch in India - hariharan

India has a rich hacker potential to bring in a lot of startups. But what is missing is a strong community to mentor/guide and startup hubs like ycombinator.
With low cost and qualified software engineers India can very well solve the cost and man-power problem of startups and if ycombinator starts a startup hub here in bangalore or chennai, they can considerably reduce the initial funding amount they make.
======
arnorhs
Interesting.. But wouldn't the idea and the initiative come from somebody in
India (Somebody there, perhaps yourself?) edit: posting from India, traveling
:)

~~~
hariharan
Yes, it would be nice if it comes from India, but somebody has to bring in an
initial momentum to turn the rich people's/investors attention in India,
towards it.

------
Major_Grooves
You mean like iAccelerator: <http://brajeshwar.com/2009/iaccelerator-2009/>

~~~
plinkplonk
re iAccelerator. Caveat Emptor <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=842882>

